# Missing cat birmingham west midlands



## SerenaGrace (Feb 20, 2013)

MISSING
- estimated to have snuck out 05/06/14 at 11pm from MOIRA CRESENT in Yardley wood
INDOOR MALE CAT, VACCINATED, NEUTERED, MICROCHIPPED
Black with white feet, back ankles, stomach, chest/neck and top left lip
very much missed
Please call 07414854188/ 0794467343


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Is this one of yours Sez?


----------



## SerenaGrace (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes, I cant stop crying, contacted the microchipping people to report him as missing, got it on facebook and got it on cat aware.com, have also printed off a ton of missing posters which we are going to post through doors and stick everywhere while we look for him :'(


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

SerenaGrace said:


> Yes, I cant stop crying, contacted the microchipping people to report him as missing, got it on facebook and got it on cat aware.com, have also printed off a ton of missing posters which we are going to post through doors and stick everywhere while we look for him :'(


oh i'm so sorry, you must be beside yourself with worry. I'll put it on my facebook page too as there are people all over the place that go on there. Fingers crossed he'll be home very soon


----------

